
Why the pharmaceutical industry is giving up the search for an Alzheimer’s cure - robg
https://qz.com/1282482/why-the-pharmaceutical-industry-is-giving-up-the-search-for-an-alzheimers-cure/
======
mhkl
The industry simply is not as smart as Dr Dale Bredesen who reverses
Alzheimer's in 9 out of 10 patients.

